# Java Weihnachtsbaum



## Kira001 (19. Nov 2019)

Hey, ich bräuchte da ein bisschen Hilfe bei der Aufgabe:

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das einen Weihnachtsbaum im Bilderrahmen auf den Bildschirm ausgibt. Die Höhe des Baumes soll variabel sein. Ihr Programm sollte in der Lage sein Bäume der Höhe 1 bis 20 fehlerfrei zu zeichnen. Das folgende Beispiel zeigt einen Baum der Höhe 6.


```
+--------------+
|      /\      |
|     /\/\     |
|    /\/\/\    |
|   /\/\/\/\   |
|  /\/\/\/\/\  |
| /\/\/\/\/\/\ |
|      ||      |
+--------------+
```

Ermitteln Sie die gewünschte Höhe des Baumes durch eine Nutzereingabe (mit Scanner).


Würde mich über Hilfe freuen, verzweifle gerade


----------



## mihe7 (20. Nov 2019)

Wo hakt es denn?


----------



## abc66 (20. Nov 2019)

Soll dieser Bilderrahmen auch drumherum?


----------



## temi (20. Nov 2019)

abc66 hat gesagt.:


> Soll dieser Bilderrahmen auch drumherum?





Kira001 hat gesagt.:


> Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das einen Weihnachtsbaum im Bilderrahmen auf den Bildschirm ausgibt.


----------



## abc66 (21. Nov 2019)

Jetzt soll ich auch noch jeden Halbsatz vollständig lesen. 

@Kira001 Haste denn schon etwas programmiert?


----------

